# follow through



## copenhagen (Sep 21, 2006)

im new to bow hunting and have been practicing ALOT. anyways i have been told "have a good follow through" or make sure you follow through. what does this mean ? its probably pretty bad on my part for not already knowing, but i thought i would ask. any other good bow hunting/practice tips would help alot too! thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't feel dumb..not a big deal. What you want to do is keep aiming after the shot and let that bow fall forward on its own. Make sure you have a wrist sling for your bow as this will help with your accuracy. Be sure to keep a steady arm and don't allow yourself to drop your bow arm before the shot. Keep aiming after the shot....good luck!


----------

